# TREATMENT OF DEPERSONALIZATION DISORDER WITH TRANSCRANIAL MAGNETIC STIMULATION (TMS)



## m&m (Mar 8, 2010)

I came across a clinical trial for DP. Has any one heard about this? I believe it is in NYC if anyone is from that area.

http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show?term=depersonalization&rank=1

http://www.brainstimulation.columbia.edu/research/clinical/dpd.html


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure someone on the board has tried this. Right now I can't remember who it was.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, I've heard about it. Although nothing more than the fact that it exists. I don't think they've published any results, but I'm looking forward to that paper.


----------



## m&m (Mar 8, 2010)

codeblue213 said:


> I'm pretty sure someone on the board has tried this. Right now I can't remember who it was.


I came across some posts, but they did not appear to be part of a clinical trial. They may have received treatment outside of the US. They said they paid for the treatment.
The main question then, Is this only in trial stage in the US?


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I think what needs to be known about this trial, is what part of the brain they were targeting. As of now, the right dorselatoral prefrontal cortex is approved to be targeted for depression. Ive read some other rTMS trials for other conditions/syndromes, where other parts of the brain were targeted.

I did a two week trial, it was good for the mood. I personally did not see a change in DP. But i guess it depends on the type of power induced, repetition, durations....etc


----------

